# MAC-Adress hinter Router über VPN ermitteln



## xrax (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehe wie gewöhnllich über einen Router (zB FritzBox 7220) in einem VPN online.

Kann von einem Server/Rechner der sich auch im VPN befindet die MAC-Adresse meines Rechners ausgelesen werden?

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden: Proxy ARP auf Wikipedia.

Ansonsten musst du nachschauen, ob ARP-Requests über den VPN-Tunnel funktionieren (Bei ifconfig unter Linux darf bei dem Tunnel-Interface kein NOARP stehen)

Gruß
BK


----------

